# Why I love my Walther P99!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Went to the range today - several good targets. But, I was really impressed with this one. After I did that with 3, I wanted to save it before I inevitably screwed it up


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> After I did that with 3, I wanted to save it before I inevitably screwed it up


:anim_lol::smt023

Are you trying to say that the rest of the magazine missed the target? :numbchuck:

Nice shooting, _Shipwreck_. :smt023

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha, no. This was my 2nd target of the day. All my other targets had the rounds staying within the white part (that's just a sheet of paper - 8.5"x11").

But when 3 in a row did that on my 2nd mag on a fresh target, I wanted to keep that sucker :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You print your own targets? I have a few that I print out (I have an old laserjet), but am always looking for others. Would you care to send me the file if that's the case?

-Jeff-


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

how far out were you? Was it off hand or Rest?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It was freehand at 7 yards.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> You print your own targets? I have a few that I print out (I have an old laserjet), but am always looking for others. Would you care to send me the file if that's the case?
> 
> -Jeff-


PM me your e-mail and I'll send it to you. I only use these targets. It's much easier than aiming at a black circle.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Got it. Thanks, _Shipwreck_!

-Jeff-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man! :smt023


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

Fine Shootin!
If I shoot three like that I'll quit too.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Ship,

What happened to the powder burn? Did you airbrush it away?:smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> Ship,
> 
> What happened to the powder burn? Did you airbrush it away?:smt082


I had already cleaned the gun before I took the photo at home.

I don't carry a camera around with me at the range :smt033


----------



## Slick (Feb 16, 2008)

I think he meant the powder burn on the target. You know..... point blank :anim_lol:

Nice shooting Shipwreck.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Slick said:


> I think he meant the powder burn on the target. You know..... point blank :anim_lol:


Exactly!


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

DUH!

LOL Not bad shootin


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice shooting.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice, is that a 9mm or .40? I will guess nine right? ANyone have any good shots with a .40?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paine said:


> Nice, is that a 9mm or .40? I will guess nine right? ANyone have any good shots with a .40?


Yes, 9mm> i have fired one in 40 - and I did not like it.

Only 40 cal gun I like is the PX4 Beretta.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, 9mm> i have fired one in 40 - and I did not like it.
> 
> Only 40 cal gun I like is the PX4 Beretta.


I have a .40 QPQ, in fact I think you are the one who recommended using a little Flitz to clean a spot I had on it. I like my .40 but I like the 9mm better, I wont sell my QPQ because it is like new I know it has well under 1k rds down it and it was my first gun. No I am looking for a 9mm with the QPQ finish but I can't seem to find one. Do you know if many exist and maybe where I could find one? THanks man.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

I guess I could always HC it but I hear that its not as tuff and I like the dull finish.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paine said:


> I guess I could always HC it but I hear that its not as tuff and I like the dull finish.


Good luck...

As for hard chrome not being as tough as QPQ? You are kidding, right?

Hard chrome is about the toughest finish there is for wear.

NP3 is the toughest for rust, however.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Good luck...
> 
> As for hard chrome not being as tough as QPQ? You are kidding, right?
> 
> ...


Well, I don't remember where I heard that but I guess they were mistaken. I do like the look of your 99 with the HC, how does it hold up to carry? Have you had a damage to your HC finish?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paine said:


> Well, I don't remember where I heard that but I guess they were mistaken. I do like the look of your 99 with the HC, how does it hold up to carry? Have you had a damage to your HC finish?


Been carrying my P99c for 3 years now - not a mark on it. Typically - only metal scratching it will mark it.

Hard chrome is rust resistant, but not as much as other finishes.

You have to decide - NP3 is the best against rusting, but is softer and will wear in a holster. The hard chrome is about the hardest aftermarket finish you can get, but there are some of the polymer finishes that resist rust better.


----------



## Hayuya (Aug 3, 2008)

You sure you ain't covering any other holes with the gun?
jk...great shooting!
Great looking gun!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Come on Ship'... 5 or more holes, or it doesn't count!!! The magazine articles throw out the worst two as "fliers"... ie they suck at shooting!

What's the November shooting contest anyway? Hopefully not turkey feathers again!

JeffWard


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice.

Here is one from my last session with the USPc 40. I shoot a whole mag's worth or it doesn't count for me. 21' unsupported.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

And the full-size, 45... 21'.










So I cheated a little and used the laser and I was using the case as a support. Even still, that's 12 rounds of 45. :smt023


----------

